# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo herken je kinderen met angst en stress

## FRANCOIS580

*Depressie en stress zijn in onze prestatiemaatschappij nooit veraf. Wetenschappers bestempelen beiden psychische aandoeningen nu al als dé epidemie van de 21ste eeuw. Die kans zit er dik in, want het aantal landgenoten dat met angst, stress en depressie te kampen heeft, neemt jaarlijks sterk toe. Nog verontrustender is ongetwijfeld de vaststelling dat nu ook meer en meer kinderen en adolescenten met stress hebben af te rekenen. Hoe herken je een kind met stress en wat zijn de oorzaken? En, ongetwijfeld het belangrijkste, hoe reageer je als ouder wanneer je merkt dat je kind wordt geplaagd door angst en stress, en nu ook door depressie?*


*(Francois580)*


Wordt het stressprobleem bij kinderen overroepen denk je? Eén van de meest voorkomende gezondheidsklachten bij kinderen is ongetwijfeld buikpijn. De resultaten van een recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar de oorzaken van buikpoijn bij kinderen... is stress. Bij maar liefst negen op tien kinderen waren hun geregelde buikklachten het resultaat van angst, spanning en stress, een probleem dat danig wordt onderschat. Het gaat hier zeker niet om een ver van mijn bedshow. Nog teveel ouders denken dat het hun kinderen niet kan overkomen. Ouders van jonge kinderen gaan er teveel van uit dat hun kinderen er altijd gelukkig bijlopen. Fout dus. Kinderen die volgens hun ouders perfect gelukkig waren stelden tijdens het onderzoek het tegenovergestelde. 


*Kinderen hebben het veel te druk*


Onze kinderen krijgen het steeds drukker. Niet alleen op school wordt veel, meestal té veel, van hen verwacht. Het leven van onze kinderen staat meestal in het teken van presteren en de beste zijn. Ook tijdens hun vrijetijdsbesteding. Voetballen, muziekschool, tekenacademie... steeds moeten ze in alles uitblinken. Dat veroorzaakt ook bij hen angst, stress en de laatste tijd zelfs meer en meer depressies, al lang geen louter probleem van volwassenen.

----------


## Yv

Goed om bewust te kijken naar je kind of het stress heeft. Daar loop je vaak voorbij als je het zelf megadruk hebt.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Yv, je slaat de nagel op zijn kop!

----------


## sophi

Inderdaad,

soms denk ik wel eens die kleine kapoenen die 's morgens al in de maxi cosi meegaan naar de onthaalmoeder en nadien opvang en kleuterklas, die zitten eigenlijk ook al in een echt werkpatroon.
Maar de maatschappij met al zijn werkdruk, maakt het bijna onmogelijk om thuis te blijven bij je kinderen en dus hup 's morgens mee de baan op :-)

En inderdaad de schoolprestaties en hobby's vragen een echte "kinder"agenda bij te houden.

Ik ben toch blij als mijn helden eens gewoon gezellig "niets "aan het doen zijn, wat knutselen of spelletjes spelen.
Eens niets moeten maar gewoon rustig zelf kiezen :-)

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Sophie. En of je gelijk hebt!

----------

